# Tagalog : You amaze me, you're beautiful, etc ...



## Seb_K

Alrighty. 

Here's another one guys ...

How do I translate you amaze me, you're beautiful, and you are awesome in English into Tagalog?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Alrighty.
> 
> Here's another one guys ...
> 
> How do I translate you amaze me, you're beautiful, and you are awesome in English into Tagalog?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 
Literally, to amaze is taka.  But in this context, I think you are admiring someone.  If the context is different let me know because it will carry a different meaning.  In the meantime, here it is:

You amaze me. = Pinahahanga mo ako.
You're beautiful. = Ang ganda mo.
You are awesome. = Nakakabighani ka.


----------



## Seb_K

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Literally, to amaze is taka. But in this context, I think you are admiring someone. If the context is different let me know because it will carry a different meaning. In the meantime, here it is:
> 
> You amaze me. = Pinahahanga mo ako.
> You're beautiful. = Ang ganda mo.
> You are awesome. = Nakakabighani ka.



Cracker Jack, thanks for the translation.

The context for you amaze me is like ... That person amazes me in every single way ... Amazement that carries a positive meaning ... Like I am amazed with that person's beautiful personality. 

As for you're beautiful ... Is the tagalog phrase different if the context in English is "you are beautiful" or it's the same as "you're beautiful"?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:
			
		

> As for you're beautiful ... Is the tagalog phrase different if the context in English is &quot;you are beautiful&quot; or it's the same as &quot;you're beautiful&quot;?


There are two ways of saying it:1. Maganda ka.  Here you are just stating a fact.  It is just stated in a matter-of-factly way, devoid of emotion.2. Ang ganda mo.  Here you are trying to internalize and do it emotionally charged, just like saying it to your date on the night of your date when she is really glowing.


----------



## Seb_K

Alright. Thanks for the explanation Cracker Jack.


----------

